# Dirty, filthy, snowy Prancers



## Marty (Feb 1, 2010)

This is nasty! As a groom-a-holic, this really hurts! I can't remember ever seeing my Prancers looking so unkept! We;ve had horrible winter storm come through here too. We have anywhere from 4 to 6 inches and more in the drifts. Feel my joy. Downed power lines and trees, nasty wind chills, and I've been stranded up here because the roads are iced over so badly. Needless to say the Prancers have been undercover in the barn for 2 1/2 days (and clean!) and I finally had to turn them out today when it began to melt off. They all went nuts! Rolling in the white stuff, getting wet, muddy, and then they went drag racing while I held my breath.

So much for flowing white tails and legs!

Angel and Glory were the first ones to hit the deck to my horror OH YUK!







Angel and all her mud and filth






Poor Blaze, never saw snow before and he wasn't very enthusiastic about it one bit. He stood in the isleway peeking out for the longest time before he bit the bullet and went out and tried it. He really did not like this and came back in the barn to stand there.






Here's Brite Star after she finally slowed down






Glory and Merry Beth were getting ready for a neck and neck race






Glory thinking about things I suppose






All I can say is hurry spring!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh my God, the Prancers finally look like normal horses!!



*falls over in a dead faint* I never thought I'd see the day.







Marty said:


> Poor Blaze, never saw snow before and he wasn't very enthusiastic about it one bit. He stood in the isleway peeking out for the longest time before he bit the bullet and went out and tried it. He really did not like this and came back in the barn to stand there.


That's because you didn't let him out until it was a melting slushy mess! Next time let him out when there's a good couple'o feet on the ground and watch him go. Remember..._fresh_ snow acts like a cold bath and polishes hooves too!





I'm sure you'll have them groomed out in no time.

Leia


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 1, 2010)

They all look Wonderfully happy!



)

Come on spring is RIGHT! It is one BELOW here this morning...

in VIRGINIA.....


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 1, 2010)

great pictures! They look like they are enjoing being dirty! haha You know the old saying ..... let kids be kids LOL

they look great having so much fun!

Love the pictures -


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Feb 1, 2010)

Hehe!!.. They seem had so much FUN!!...


----------



## Zipper (Feb 1, 2010)

I love watching them roll and kick and have fun in the snow.

Mine where in because it was -30 C here and when I let them out yesterday it was just like spring I could of sold them to a rodeo.

Great pictures.


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 1, 2010)

They look like they are having fun.



I really like brite star, she is a doll.



(she came come live here in MS)


----------



## PaintNminis (Feb 1, 2010)

They look like they are having a Ball





if you think they are Dirty you should see mine! lol

esp my Gray Mare and 97% White Filly I am Currently leaving in a Mudd Hole








I hope Spring Hurrys up too, so the ground will Dry Up


----------



## bevann (Feb 1, 2010)

You can almost see the Minis smile when they get to roll in the mud and dirt.I have a 29"grey almost white gelding whose nickname is PIGPEN. He just loves to find the dirtiest spot to roll when he is even a little damp.I had to haul him to the vet 1 day for some tests and I just couldn't get the dirt off.Talk about embarassing! He just loves his dirt time.Your guys look like they are having such fun. good thing they are washable like kids.Just have to wait until it warms up a bit.


----------



## little lady (Feb 1, 2010)

They all seem to be enjoying themselves except Blaze. Angel looks so beautiful prancing through the snow.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 1, 2010)

Never thought I'd see the day - DIRTY PRANCERS - oh no!!!!!

Barbie


----------



## Reble (Feb 1, 2010)

They sure look happy and yes just like kids love to get dirty


----------



## Stef (Feb 2, 2010)

Sure looks like they had fun!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 2, 2010)

You call that dirty????


----------



## Ferin (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks like they had a blast! That trot on Angel is gorgeous!


----------



## wingnut (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL! Our mare *loves* mud. It's so sad


----------



## Shari (Feb 3, 2010)

They sure look like they are having the time of their life!! Fun photos Marty.


----------



## fancyappy (Feb 9, 2010)

looks like they are having alot of fun.Thanks for sharing


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 10, 2010)

As much as we would enjoy having you here in the rainy, wet, muddy Pacific NW obviously not a place for you to live. You would be spending 90% or more of your time grooming your horses or have to wrap them in cellophane to keep them clean.

They do look like they are having a great time in the snow however. My horses love it when it snows, nose down and they are the cutest little snow plows. Rolling and then jump up run and buck.


----------

